# Elaboración de un carro digital seguidor de luz



## israeline (May 17, 2008)

Bueno, la idea es la siguiente, atraves de sensores de luz (fotoresistencias), se tienen que hechar a andar motores a paso que le darán impulso a un carrito, que siga la emisión de la luz (en este caso a traves de una lámpara que irá directamente a las fotoresistencias para que sapa hacia donde se va a dirigir el carro), pero ahora me gustaría que me ayudaran a ver cómo puedo controlar los motores a traves de las fotoresistencias y que me asesoraran en el diseño por que la verdad no tengo la menor idea de cómo elaborarlo....

Muchas gracias de antemano, ojalá pueda devolverles el favor....


----------



## MaMu (May 21, 2008)

La fotoresistencia tiene que producir un aumento en la corriente del motor opuesto a la incidencia indirecta de luz. De esta manera consigues que el móvil se desplace hasta la fuente de luz. Al encontrarse en la máxima emisión de luz, debes detener los motores.

Saludos


----------



## israeline (May 21, 2008)

Muchas gracias MaMu, por lo que puedo percibir eres muy bueno en esto de la electrónica... Sé que me servirá tu consejo, espero algún día poder devolverte todos los favores que me has hecho con tus comentarios....

pero ahora me gustaría que me ayudaras en algo más... Cómo puedo hacer que el carrito gire hacia la izquierda o hacia la derecha, se que tengo que tener un motor que lleve el control de la dirección del carro pero no tengo idea de cómo hacer el juego en el eje para poder crear dicho movimiento....


----------



## MaMu (May 22, 2008)

Si tenes un motor que se encarga de la dirección del carro, esto significa que tu problema pasa al plano mecánico. Por otra parte, podrías dejar la dirección del carro en manos de los 2 motores de tracción, y la que actualmente pensas como dirección, dejarla como una rueda "loca" sin ningún tipo de control. Esto es lo que comunmente se hace para crear los movimientos de todos los carros experimentales, claro está, por su sencillez.
De esta forma, para que el carro gire, simplemente se hace girar los motores en sentidos opuestos, dando como resultado un giro de ángulo "a" sobre su propio eje de rotación, estando el eje "x" en el punto medio del eje mecánico imaginario conformado por los dos motores de de control de movimiento del carro. La rueda "loca" tan soporta el resto del peso del carro, girando en el sentido de la demanda de los movimientos de los motores que conforman el par de tracción del carro.

No me queda claro, tu problema es mecánico en cuanto a como construir la rueda?

Saludos


----------

